# poudriere jail not cleaning or?



## thebardian (Nov 23, 2017)

Abstract: poudriere jail is pulling in qt5-webkit, and similar depends when I compile, and I don't want them anymore! Takes forever to compile-- HALP

I don't want this!
❯ pkg search webkit                                                                            
qt5-webkit-5.212.0.a2_4        QtWebKit with a more modern WebKit code base​It's not installed!
❯ pkg info|grep webkit                                                                        

~
❯​Attached files are:
-output of pkginfo

-output of pkg query -e '%a = 0' %o

-output of cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/packages-default
(the file i build / maintain my poudriere repo from)​
I have run:
$ poudriere pkgclean -j 11stable -p default -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/packages-default​
And it finds nothing to cleanup:
...
[00:00:19] Looking for unneeded packages                                                      
[00:00:30] No stale packages to cleanup                                                        
[00:00:30] Cleaning up                                                                        
[00:00:30] Unmounting file systems​
Now I had previously installed the port www/qute-browser and poudriere is still pulling in and compiling qt5-webkit, and a whole host of dependencies similar, yet I have removed www/qute-browser from my poudriere-list (see attached) and supposedly cleaned up already.

I cannot figure out why poudriere still wants me to keep all of qute-browser's dependencies, I don't have them installed, (see pkginfo), but they are available if I do a simple 'pkg search webkit'. It's very frustrating because I can't figure out why poudriere is pulling it in, it takes a very long time to compile qt5-webkit.

Edit: of course, this is the only repo I have enabled. It is my only poudriere jail, and the freebsd repo is disabled. 

Thankyou


----------



## thebardian (Nov 23, 2017)

Doh, I posted too soon. Sorry.

Shortly after posting, I tried grepping the poudriere logs for 'webkit', which turned up, to my surprise virtualbox-ose is pulling in webkit, along with the other stuff I don't want:

❯ grep -rl webkit latest-per-pkg
latest-per-pkg/qt5-designer-5.7.1.log
latest-per-pkg/qt4-svg-4.8.7_2.log
latest-per-pkg/qt4-imageformats-4.8.7_2.log
latest-per-pkg/libproxy-0.4.12.log
latest-per-pkg/vala-0.30.2.log
latest-per-pkg/qt5-webkit-5.212.0.a2_4.log
latest-per-pkg/qt5-assistant-5.7.1.log
*latest-per-pkg/virtualbox-ose-5.2.0_1.log*
latest-per-pkg/qt4-gui-4.8.7_3.log
latest-per-pkg/qt5-linguist-5.7.1.log​
Seconds later, boto on irc chimed in with  the answer.



> <boto> thebardian: most likely, qt5-webkit is a build dep of virtualbox-ose
> [18:29]
> <boto> virtualbox-ose -> qt5-linguist -> qt5-assistant -> qt5-webkit
> ...
> ...


----------

